

Ruby Enterprise Edition Version 1.8.7-20090928 Released - jherdman
http://blog.phusion.nl/2009/09/29/ruby-enterprise-edition-1-8-7-20090928-released/

======
davidw
So is this stuff getting folded into Ruby proper? If not, why not?

~~~
evdawg
As far as I know: these REE releases/patches are for 1.8.7, a release of Ruby
that isn't quite being actively developed, only maintained. Stuff similar to
this _is_ being folded into the official Ruby interpreter, which is now at
1.9.1 (1.9.2 soon!).

The uptake of Ruby 1.9.1 has been slow, and people are staying on 1.8.7 for
compatibility reasons. Thus, these patches are trying to bring better memory
performance to the old but widely used 1.8.7.

~~~
jamesbritt
Swap 1.8.6 for 1.8.7 and you'd be more correct.

~~~
jamesbritt
Can someone explain why this was downvoted? People are staying ion 1.8.6, not
1.8.7 (though some are moving there).

1.8.7 is being developed; 1.8.6 is in maintenance mode by way of EngineYard.

<http://redmine.ruby-lang.org/>

    
    
        * Ruby 1.9 - Edge version of Ruby
              o Ruby 1.9.1 - The latest stable release of Ruby 1.9 series.
        * Ruby 1.8 - Stable development version of Ruby
              o Ruby 1.8.6 - An ancient stable release of Ruby that Rails users love
              o Ruby 1.8.7 - A stable release of Ruby for bridging a gap between the 1.8 and 1.9.
        * Ruby - Version-independent topics

------
ballen
Also why aren't we all using or moving to Ruby 1.9, instead of sticking with
1.8?

~~~
EvilTrout
I migrated my site to Ruby 1.9.1 about a month ago and it was mostly painless.
It's now running up to 4x as fast for some requests!

It's finally time to start developing entirely in Ruby 1.9 guys. Trust me.

~~~
defen
What does your deployment look like? Nginx/Apache in front of Thin/Mongrel?

~~~
catch23
I'm guessing passenger... they've had support for 1.9 for some time now.

~~~
EvilTrout
I ran Passenger for a while in the past but I really didn't like how it would
pause every rails process briefly when spinning up a new instance. Maybe
that's been fixed now.

Monit may be harder to set up, but it works very well once it's running.

~~~
catch23
you mean mongrel? Monit is a monitoring platform...

~~~
EvilTrout
Actually I meant Monit, sorry.

Ruby has a memory issue with long running processes. They seem to grow and
grow and need to be restarted when they get out of hand. People commonly use
Monit or God for this.

When you use Passenger, you can have it restart your processes after a certain
amount of requests to prevent the memory leak issue, but when it happens it
seems to block all requests to all processes for a short time, which is
annoying to end users. It means your site can be speedy and zip along, then
just pause.

